
Show HN: Lookup – Productivity chrome extension to automate frequent searches - d7y
https://github.com/dhananjay92/lookup
======
d7y
Hey HN!

I created this for myself, to automate frequent searches like "XYZ Crunchbase"
Or "ABC Angel List". Sharing it here, because I am sure this will be helpful
for lot of people on HN.

Link to Chrome Webstore:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lookup/oamfkboglen...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lookup/oamfkboglenmggflhfphlfjjikmnmhln)

Source is at
[https://github.com/dhananjay92/lookup](https://github.com/dhananjay92/lookup)
. Feel free to contribute. :)

Cheers!

